# Need To Vent



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I just got off the phone with this poor woman who wanted to know about pup availability. First question was "do you show". She didn't know what I meant. She said she had a female, and she wanted a male under four pounds with some champions in it's pedigree. Of course, we are at neuter/limited registration for mine with her at this point. But, I asked about her dog, and spent the next 20 minutes trying to educate her on why she should not breed her little one. Her pup came from the midwest in the puppymill area, she didn't know her size, she didn't know anything about the health testing, pedigree, or the breeder. She couldn't tell me about her coat quality.







I tried to explain about how champions didn't mean anything if someone took one with a nice pedigree and bred it to a 15 pound, poor quality female. I also tried to point out the dangers of breeding the tiny ones, not only from the danger to the mom, but the danger of producing these tiny little ones. I sure hope she heard at least a little of what I said.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

How frustrating!!! Hopefully you got through to her. Really. At least you tried







Poor little things









I dont breed of course, but I cannot tell you how many people casually have asked me since I got Phoebe, "are you going to breed her?". I usually go into an in depth SPEECH, including me saying Phoebe could DIE, which most of the time ends with them saying something along the lines of "dont you want to see her cute puppies", or "wouldnt it be nice to get a puppy from her for free" BLAH BLAH BLAH people just do not get it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, this is a sore subject for me as well. People can't understand why on earth I would go all the way to Georgia to get Sadie and Sassy, pay all that money (and they have NO idea how much I really paid - they'd think I was nuts) and then turn around and have them spayed. I try to do the speech, too, but don't think it works. I have a good friend who has a silver miniature schnauzer. He is a pain in the butt, but they adore him. He is not neutured because, (get this!), everyone just loves him and they want to have puppies so that their friends and family can all have one. It isn't clear where they're going to get a female, but I'm sure they'll find one somewhere. I feel like I've been beating my head against the wall for the last 15 years, but people just won't listen. I admire you for trying. My pessimistic nature just wonders if it'll help!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, even if they know better it seems like they are going to do whatever they want anyway because they think puppies would be cute. Or it would save their family and friends from having to pay so much money for their own puppy, or so many other reasons that they will throw at you. The only thing we can do is try and educate them and then it's up to them from there.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I have had 2 people come up to me to ask if they could use Peanut for breeding...just random people on the street. One of them had a pomeranian and thought the maltese pom mix would be cute. One of the people thought Peanut was a girl, so once I said he's a boy that person left me alone...He's been neutered for a long time now, and even if he wasn't I wouldn't let him get involved in that kind of a situation. I don't know anything about breeding and I would never do it to my pets.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When people see that I have a male and female, their eyes light up and they ask if I'm going to breed them.... they sort of assume I am (they are both neutered). And of course I wouldn't/couldn't breed them but most people assume otherwise....


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

On our walks, I have been asked a number of times (by some irresponsible pet owners) if I am willing to breed Miko. Isn't that awful? Miko has a pretty horrible coat for a Maltese and a luxating patella. Not to mention, that he is just our pet so he is obviously neutered!!

I think some questions/posts on the other forum about breeding are pretty scary. If you need to ask a forum like this how you would know if a dog is pregnant, then you really shouldn't be breeding just yet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It is amazing in this day and age that people are still so naive about breeding, isn't it? 

Who will care for all the Maltese like Lady who end up with genetic diseases as a result of their casual breeding? These so-called breeders will not be financially responsible for the puppies and most people just don't plan financially for a chronically ill dog. I fear many will be euthanized.

When their male becomes a stud with all the unpleasant behaviors and starts marking everything, how long before he is dumped at a shelter or banished to a crate?

Here is an excellent article about breeding that can be downloaded and passed on to anyone who is considering breeding their dog.

http://www.21stcenturycares.org/misbreeding.htm


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 23 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Yeah, this is a sore subject for me as well.  People can't understand why on earth I would go all the way to Georgia to get Sadie and Sassy, pay all that money (and they have NO idea how much I really paid - they'd think I was nuts) and then turn around and have them spayed.  I try to do the speech, too, but don't think it works.  I have a good friend who has a silver miniature schnauzer.  He is a pain in the butt, but they adore him.  He is not neutured because, (get this!), everyone just loves him and they want to have puppies so that their friends and family can all have one.  It isn't clear where they're going to get a female, but I'm sure they'll find one somewhere.  I feel like I've been beating my head against the wall for the last 15 years, but people just won't listen.  I admire you for trying.  My pessimistic nature just wonders if it'll help!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45769*


[/QUOTE]

Whe my son and his wife divorced she took the 2 dogs. He was very unhappy in his house alone, she did something pretty nice, she breed the dogs and gave the pups to everyone who wanted them. My son got the pick of the litter, who he had nuetered and is very happy. Other relatives who wanted the pups got one. There were none left when I went to get one, she had them fixed after that. That's OK because I would have had a Jack Russel instead of my Malts







I am glad she ran out, lol. 
I have a new grand-pup. I will always miss my other 2 grand puppies. But he is 
a little of both. He looks like his mom and acts like his dad.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Mar 23 2005, 08:30 PM
> *On our walks, I have been asked a number of times (by some irresponsible pet owners) if I am willing to breed Miko.  Isn't that awful?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45851*


[/QUOTE]


Yes, I agree that some pet owners are irresponsible if they knowingly go into breeding when they know better just for the $$$$, but I also feel that many of them are just "uneducated" to the whys and how to's of breeding (and why NOT to breed) is the real problem. Sisse was from a backyard breeder (albeit well meaning and kind), the dogs owner just didn't know what she was doing was wrong! Education is the key here....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"She did something pretty nice, she breed the dogs and gave the pups to everyone who wanted them."

Although that may have seemed like a nice thing to do, if these lucky recipients ended up spending thousands of dollars in vet bills on those "free" puppies because their dogs inherited genetic diseases, they probably didn't think she did them any favors.

So many inherited diseases don't even show symptoms for many years. Lady was 4&1/2 when she started having seizures, 6 when she was dx with diabetes. Thank heavens her first owner never bred her when she was a "healthy" 2 year old.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

We have an italian restaurant in our neighborhood that we have eaten at for the past 20 years and become pretty good friends with the owner and his daughters. Three years ago one of his daughters went to the pet store and bought a male papillion puppy and 6 months after that they went back to the pet store and bought a female papillon. They have had 2 litters so far and sell the puppies for $850 a pop because they think the puppies are a cute way to make some extra money. Every time I go in there I have to sit and listen to this guy hawking what a great "breeder" he is to the other restaurant patrons so needless to say I don't go in there very often anymore. No point...when listening to his "speech" makes me lose my appetite anyway. They tried to sell me one of their pups and I ran the other way....I knew better than to become another unfortunate victim of their ignorance. I am just glad that websites like this exist to educate people and let them make informed choices.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Yesterday, when I made the original post, I neglected to tell you that this woman had just sold her eight month old male to someone in California because he was five pounds at eight months. She said the woman in California couldn't do anything with him, and she wanted me to tell her what to do. She said she thought she would just tell the California woman that she had him, it was her problem. Now, this is the woman who wants to become a breeder. I told her to have the California new owner call me. I was going to send her to this site.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Do these people know ANYTHING about this breed? Five pounds at 8 months is not that big.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I already told this story on another thread but figured I would throw it out there again.
About a month or so ago John and I were walking with Fantasia down to the mail box and when we were coming back I had Fantasia in my arms because there was a big mud puddle and there were a couple people out at their car. One woman (who I knew had a male Maltese because I had seen her with him) asked if Fantasia was a full Maltese (first of all, Duh open your eyes!). I said yes. Then she asked if I wanted to breed her. I said no and kept walking. I heard her talking with the other person saying that was too bad. 
What a jerk! After we got into our apartment I told John that I wished I had said "no responsible pet owner would breed their dog". I wish I had guts. I would have told that woman to stick it where the sun don't shine! I just feel bad for her dog and whoever she suckers into "breeding" with her dog, and whoever gets those pups. And whoever they "breed" with and their pups and the cycle just goes on and on until these people are educated!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone who considers breeding should first ask themselves these questions:

It's midnight - do you know where your puppies are? There are THREE-AND-A HALF MILLION unwanted dogs put to death in this country each year, with millions more dying homeless and unwanted through starvation, disease, automobiles, abuse, etc. Nearly a quarter of the victims of this unspeakable tragedy are pure-bred dogs with papers. The breeder who creates life is responsible for that life. Will you carefully screen potential buyers? Or will you just take the money and not worry if the puppy is chained in a junkyard all of its life, or runs in the street to be killed? Will you turn down a sale to irresponsible owners? Or will you say "yes" and not think about the puppy you held and loved now having a litter of mongrels every time she comes in heat, filling the pounds with more statistics - your grand-pups? Would you be prepared to take back a grown puppy if the owners can no longer care for it? Or can you live with the thought that the baby you helped bring into the world will be destroyed at the pound? 

Many people are surprised to hear that Maltese end up in shelters, rescue groups, given away or yes, abandoned like my Lady was. Just because your dog is a purebred "with champion lines" doesn't guarentee that her offspring will be treated any better than mixed breed puppy or not be euthanized by a vet because it's owners simply couldn't afford the huge vet bills his genetic disease ran up.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

All I have to say is take a look at this post from Ladysmom about having "teacups" (very tiny bred pups)... and then take a look at my post! http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2860&hl=
I have seen 1st hand how horrible it is to breed dogs too tiny.










Thank you for trying to educate this person!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have to agree with that we should not breed our maltese. I for one don't know anything about breeding. Seems like way to much work for me. I have had people ask me if I was going to breed Lacey because if I was they wanted to buy one of the puppies. I have told everyone that has asked that she is fixed. Most people cannot believe I would purchase a dog and not try to breed her and sell the puppies so I could recoup my money that I spent on Lacey. Alot of people just don't understand. One of the people who work in my office breeds his jack russells and sells them. He is a backyard breeder. Any other jack russell will do...no medical checkups or anything. Just breed the female and sell the puppies as fast as possible. I keep my mouth shut but boy do I wish I had the guts to tell him what I think of his little operation and to warn people about purchasing a puppy from him. At last count his one female had her 8th litter of puppies and she is only 5 years old.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I get the same thing since I have three girls. I can't tell you how many times people have tried talking me into breeding just because they want a puppy. That's fine and all, but I'm no breeder. I wouldn't have a clue about what I was doing. 

My next door neighbor was offended because I refused to let her Shihtzu mate with my last girl to be spayed. I may have come off a little short, but I love my girls and there is no way I'd consider putting them in such a situation. I nor my neighbor know nothing about breeding. She just saw dollar signs and that is what offended me the most.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Mar 23 2005, 09:30 PM
> *On our walks, I have been asked a number of times (by some irresponsible pet owners) if I am willing to breed Miko.  Isn't that awful?  Miko has a pretty horrible coat for a Maltese and a luxating patella.  Not to mention, that he is just our pet so he is obviously neutered!!
> 
> I think some questions/posts on the other forum about breeding are pretty scary.  If you need to ask a forum like this how you would know if a dog is pregnant, then you really shouldn't be breeding just yet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45851*


[/QUOTE]


OKW,

I got myself in hot water over that lady...how dare she come to any forum and not know if her pet was having babies or what to do if she was...I was horrified and still am. But you can't seem to get through to the majority of those types...they just see dollar signs and not the love of the breed or even their own little one.

S


----------

